# A week and a half



## budgieladymommy (Dec 12, 2016)

So December 1st we rehomed 2 adorable buddgies for my daughters upcoming 14th birthday. She named them Cloudy Sky and Lemon Lime Twist. These two are quite friendly and love my daughters head and shoulder. 2 days later while shopping at the local pet store for something else I ended up walking out with 2 buddgies for myself that I named Azurine and Blaze.

Now my two aren't quite as friendly. We did get a little play yard for them to all sit on and socialize together but half the time they just sit there....Azuring and Blaze will on occasion also hang out on my daughters head but only if her two are already there.

My son wants to hold (and not get bit) Azurine and Blaze (mainly cause my daughter doesn't want to share her two). How long can it take for these two to warm up to us? Is it helpful to have all 4 socialize in the play yard thing together? Will Cloudy Sky and Lemon Lime Twist being held often help us teach Azurine and Blaze that we are good folks?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Melissa, 

With regular human interaction, it is very possible that Blaze and Azurine will become more friendly and receptive to human contact. 

However, keep in mind that budgies generally need about two weeks to settle in before taming can really start; budgies who are still afraid from the new environment can often seem friendly out of submission. Of course, this may not be the case with Lemon Lime Twist and Cloudy Sky, but it is possible that they will regress a little bit as they settle in further to their new home. 

Be sure to always work with them slowly and at their pace; if at any time they seem uncomfortable, it's important to take a few steps back to let them adjust. 

Budgies are not very "cuddly" birds and as a general rule don't like petting or holding. However, if by holding, you mean sitting on a hand, shoulder, or finger, then with careful and patient interaction they definitely will do so  

However, the timeframe is different for all budgies; some are more outgoing than others and will take less time to appreciate human company. 

As long as you and your son and daughter work with them consistently and calmly, they will gain trust in them over time :thumbsup: 

Best of luck! :fingerx:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies are not cuddly pets.
A week and one-half is not enough time for your budgies to have settled comfortably into their new environment yet.

When you have more than one budgie, they are naturally going to gravitate toward their same-species friends rather than look for human interaction.

Please take the time to read the stickies at the top of the taming and bonding section of the forum. 

Taming and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums*


----------

